# What would you do in this situation?



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

So my brother, myself, my dad and a family friend decided to go squid gigging at a boat club/dock where we have had success in the past 
Only caught 3 out of all of us :/

Here's why in posting this, after we decided it wasn't going to get any better we started to leave
We got about 20 yards to the trucks and I saw something under the tire of my brother's truck 
A bag of some kind, we got up to the bag and in the bag was a outboard motor gas can.
Someone was stealing gas out of my brothers truck! 
It seemed strange to us that someone would leave their whole kit, (I say kit 
I'm serious, a duffle bag with the can inside and a extra hose)

We spread out and looked for them but saw no one, them we heard a truck down the road turning around 
I put my light down the road and they where driving away 
Shortly after we got everything cleaned up.... Can you guess what they did? 
They drove back by us!!!!! (Sadly kept driving) 
Also I knew it was them because I could here they had some kind of specialty muffler (rumbley and loud) 
They probably hoped that they could get Their stuff back

Should I mention that this was caught on video?!? 
AND this marina has had this happen twice before!??

This is my question: if they would have been there when you walked up what would you have done?

If they had come back what would you have done?

Anyways, sorry for the kinda pointless post
It just makes me really angry that someone will do that kind of thing! I know its not uncommon but wtf...
I hope they ran out of gas!!!!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i would pray 4 them because they will get what is come n to them at the end


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't post what I would do. Law enforcement seems to be lacking in most areas of the country nowadays. Thieves are at an all time high in this day and age. Be safe and give the marina owners as much he!! as you can about it !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hold them at gun point...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like part of the Obama redistribution of wealth plan...lol

seriously, license plate number and call the law. Tom is right about the lacking part, however you might just help catch a problem.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

back forty justice, and then put the servalince camera on you tube.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> sounds like part of the Obama redistribution of wealth plan...lol seriously, license plate number and call the law. Tom is right about the lacking part, however you might just help catch a problem.


+1 on both these points.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its real simple really, they wanted their stuff back because it had their FINGERPRINTS on it. I would give the gas can and anything that could hold prints to the police and that with the cameras would seal the deal.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its real simple really, they wanted their stuff back because it had their FINGERPRINTS on it. I would give the gas can and anything that could hold prints to the police and that with the cameras would seal the deal.


Ding ding ding. We have a winner.

I bet they are nervous as hell right now, wondering when the cops are gonna pick them up.

Turn it in. teach the punks a lesson.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed, all the information I could obtain and call the law.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot I am in the Wild West! Call the poe poe...


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Agreed, all the information I could obtain and call the law.


+1


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

azpredator said:


> I forgot I am in the Wild West! Call the poe poe...


I'm also in the wild west, its the wild west of crank head land.


----------

